# Lets Talk Motorhome Tables !



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

What Have YOU got ?.

I am thinking of Putting a More Temporary Table for use on The Nest, But Whatever I Think about Seems to have AS many Negatives as it does Positives in its Position & Use Functionality, But Few better what I currently use, This only Really has one Negative in that it take Visitors time to get use to it.





All Joking aside IT WORKS !...

But I DO honestly Want (I Think) a Permanent Table, Even though I haven't had one for Over a Year as a Full time Livaboard, As I have just used Small Lap Type Tables up to now. I think they just get in the blinking way to be honest, So am actually trying to talk myself into Having a one again,,,,!
OH its all very confusing in my Mind you know.
But seriously,,, Any different ideas out there ?.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 29, 2017)

Somebody better answer this, or he'll sulk.
Motorhome tables.


One motorhome is one.

Two motorhomes are two.

Three.......
. And so on.
Don't bother to thank me,. I'm always here to help.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 29, 2017)

First thing I did when I got my MH was to throw the table out,took up far too much space. I'm planning on a self build this year and this is something I've been scratching my head over.
What I've come up with is an L shaped kitchen with an extra wide top to create a breakfast bar with a couple of swivel chairs bolted to the floor. Maybe not something you can do without a major refit but just an idea.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Somebody better answer this, or he'll sulk.
> Motorhome tables.
> 
> 
> ...




Did you start on the vino early today then LOL LOL ?
Just a word of warning, I once got caught by a Cunning Wine trap -


Ok they needed a bigger cage, & they was using Cider for me, But I was after a Red wine drinking Woman when this was set.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

Asterix said:


> First thing I did when I got my MH was to throw the table out,took up far too much space. I'm planning on a self build this year and this is something I've been scratching my head over.
> What I've come up with is an L shaped kitchen with an extra wide top to create a breakfast bar with a couple of swivel chairs bolted to the floor. Maybe not something you can do without a major refit but just an idea.



Hi Ya,
Yeah the Table issue for me has been a bit of a 'Do I or Don't I' need one type of thing !. & before I knew it a year or so had gone by lol lol. I just found it BIG, Always in the way, A Pain To put up, & a Pain When up !. But occasionally Handy !.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya,
> Yeah the Table issue for me has been a bit of a 'Do I or Don't I' need one type of thing !. & before I knew it a year or so had gone by lol lol. I just found it BIG, Always in the way, A Pain To put up, & a Pain When up !. But occasionally Handy !.



I got a folding table for the odd occasion that I don't want to eat off my lap,but it's also good for outdoors as well and as it folds flat it takes minimal space,the original went into a socket in the floor but couldn't be used outside. I also threw out the captain's seat which also took up too much space,neither would have been too much bother if I didn't have the dog,but he really needed some floor space.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been thinking about Wall mounted Drop downs, Swing Outs, & I just cant settle on a useable design.
I EVEN have thought about Blocking off the Walk through cab access to the Habitation With a Bulk Head Coming up maybe as far as the Cab seat Head Rests & Having a Permanent VERY Close & FINE wire Mesh type Table With Tiny Multi fuel stove Mounted on the floor underneath fitted there in stead !.
Oh I've been thinking all sorts of rubbish.


----------



## oppy (Jan 29, 2017)

Open another ruddy bottle and stop faffing about, inspiration will float in just as the brain cells are floating out, so keep a pencil handy :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

oppy said:


> Open another ruddy bottle and stop faffing about, inspiration will float in just as the brain cells are floating out, so keep a pencil handy :cheers::cheers::cheers:



But where would I rest my Flagon ?. I've got no Table !.


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 29, 2017)

This  is a major moan of mine

AS Nuevo two seats, two beds so why does it have a table which comfortably seats four?
why does the table have to weigh as much as billard table (I exaggerate but onlty slightly)
why does it have a table that is so awkward for one person to erect?

I was in another M/h last week lovely table, nice size and about 30mm thick (looked really substantial) but it weighed less than the AS 15mm sheet of ply which serves as a table in the Nuevo!


----------



## oppy (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> But where would I rest my Flagon ?. I've got no Table !.



Hoo needs a table when they're flat out on the floor, have you no imagination ???? To be a professional drunk you need the capacity to adapt, well I do anyway--hic
Not in the least bit helpful, sorry


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Did you start on the vino early today then LOL LOL ?
> Just a word of warning, I once got caught by a Cunning Wine trap -
> View attachment 50388
> 
> Ok they needed a bigger cage, & they was using Cider for me, But I was after a Red wine drinking Woman when this was set.



I'm better now, just mild sunstroke.
If you're anywhere near Beverly..( The East Yorkshire town , not the lady ). Drop in at O' Leary's. He'll have something, or the bits for you to improvise something.
He's online, but you can't have a good rummage online.
Leisure Spares, at Boroughbridge is worth a look,  online, or ring them if you can't see what you want. 
Young Kevin knows an awful lot.


----------



## SimonM (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> What Have YOU got ?.
> 
> I am thinking of Putting a More Temporary Table for use on The Nest, But Whatever I Think about Seems to have AS many Negatives as it does Positives in its Position & Use Functionality, But Few better what I currently use, This only Really has one Negative in that it take Visitors time to get use to it.
> 
> ...



Please don't show us what you drink from :rolleyes2:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 29, 2017)

The table on mine takes up loads of space cannot be removed  but is needed to get onto the bed with. We eat off it and other than going to bed it is redundant. It has a large central pillar that is a permanent fitting so stuck with it.


----------



## n brown (Jan 29, 2017)

without seeing your layout i can't be specific , but out of 3 basic tables, freestanding foldup, wall mounted with a folding leg, or the one leg in a socket, i find the latter the least hassle, and making your own top means you choose the size,shape and weight


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> What Have YOU got ?.
> 
> I am thinking of Putting a More Temporary Table for use on The Nest, But Whatever I Think about Seems to have AS many Negatives as it does Positives in its Position & Use Functionality, But Few better what I currently use, This only Really has one Negative in that it take Visitors time to get use to it.
> 
> ...


Like your present table setup dude, shows class! Couldn't manage without one myself, but I was brought up to use the table at every mealtime, and can't abide eating off trays and knees etc! How about one of they fold up small yokes that folk use sat in the armchair, then fold up to store away?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> Like your present table setup dude, shows class! Couldn't manage without one myself, but I was brought up to use the table at every mealtime, and can't abide eating off trays and knees etc! How about one of they fold up small yokes that folk use sat in the armchair, then fold up to store away?



Hi Ya,
YES I Know exactly what you mean, Have seen them in Magazines. The only problem with that is I am actually really Fat, & they are just Not Wide enough between the Legs to go across my Legs !. 
However that's Not to say I couldn't Make a Wide one !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

n brown said:


> without seeing your layout i can't be specific , but out of 3 basic tables, freestanding foldup, wall mounted with a folding leg, or the one leg in a socket, i find the latter the least hassle, and making your own top means you choose the size,shape and weight



Yep, This has been thought about, & is the Favorite at the moment. It's what I had on my Boat for Years.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya,
> YES I Know exactly what you mean, Have seen them in Magazines. The only problem with that is I am actually really Fat, & they are just Not Wide enough between the Legs to go across my Legs !.
> However that's Not to say I couldn't Make a Wide one !.



Have you thought of attending weight watchers & doing some jogging which in turn may take you mind of tables and stuffing you trumpet.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## DnK (Jan 29, 2017)

n brown said:


> without seeing your layout i can't be specific , but out of 3 basic tables, freestanding foldup, wall mounted with a folding leg, or the one leg in a socket, i find the latter the least hassle, and making your own top means you choose the size,shape and weight



And there's the tripod base which gives extra capabilities over the one leg in socket option i.e you can take it outside so there's no need to carry another table for outside.

Fiamma Tripod Pro Table Feet | Leisure Outlet


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Have you thought of attending weight watchers & doing some jogging which in turn may take you mind of tables and stuffing you trumpet.:lol-053::wave:



JOGGING & WEIGHT WATCHERS !

I Broke out in a Sweat & A Bout of Anxiety just reading that post, Had to have a Chocolate Digestive to calm me down.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 22, 2018)

Sooo,,,,
After living whiteout a Table of any kind for Well over a year or so now, I actually decided that I needed to come up with a solution to give my ever expanding Belly a rest from holding my Plate, & learn to use a Salt shaker rather than my Bellybutton.
So as I don’t use the walk through from Habitation to Cab for access, I thought I could actually build a bit of a Partial Bulkhead wall to hang a Table off of, So started with a cross member -




Then a bit of a Wall Panel -



But THEN after a Cider & a Donut or two a thought fell out my ear !! -



Voila A Table !.





Then a Wall again ! -



Just got to Decorate it now !.


----------



## rockape (Mar 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> What Have YOU got ?.
> 
> I am thinking of Putting a More Temporary Table for use on The Nest, But Whatever I Think about Seems to have AS many Negatives as it does Positives in its Position & Use Functionality, But Few better what I currently use, This only Really has one Negative in that it take Visitors time to get use to it.
> 
> ...


Was that a deep pan pizza you have just polished off?
Flushed with success I suppose.


----------



## n brown (Mar 22, 2018)

here's one i made earlier


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> What Have YOU got ?.
> 
> I am thinking of Putting a More Temporary Table for use on The Nest, But Whatever I Think about Seems to have AS many Negatives as it does Positives in its Position & Use Functionality, But Few better what I currently use, This only Really has one Negative in that it take Visitors time to get use to it.
> i do hope
> ...




i do hope it was a new one !!!!


----------



## suneye (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi also been undecided about a table for ages this is the one I would like but is not a budget option.     Lagun Table Mount - Marine Teak


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 23, 2018)

i like the small table that fit on a cranked leg ideal  for 1   but dont know where iput it in this van 


Swing out table leg, wall mounted (Fixings not included) - Table Legs & Tops - Furniture


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i do hope it was a new one !!!!



As I try & recycle where I can I don’t mind ‘Slightly  Soiled’ !


----------



## rockape (Mar 23, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> i like the small table that fit on a cranked leg ideal  for 1   but dont know where iput it in this van
> 
> 
> Swing out table leg, wall mounted (Fixings not included) - Table Legs & Tops - Furniture


I have one of the same with  a 700mm round top and it works very well. I also fixed the top off center so it rotates to different positions.
Never used the free standing table which came with the MH.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 23, 2018)

You see now I have looked & considered a lot of the ones that you’re suggesting ref Ali Wall brackets, Push in Legs, Floor Collars, Swing Tables & alike, but discounted them mainly on Cost, ‘Faf’ factor of Constant Assembly & Disassembly when required & Storage when Not in use.
So the option I Settled On is basically a sheet of External Ply, a Piano Hinge & Two Table legs all from B&Q at say £45.00 Stows where it’s used & takes up almost zero Floor space & goes from Bulkhead to Table in Quite literally 2 seconds giving me a VERY useable 1300x450mm Table!.
The Off cuts of wood was enough to do the Floor in my Gas Cupboard (See the ‘Well That’s odd’ Thread)







A removable Cover for the Hob that I just don’t use,  Tidies that area, & Gives me LOADS more worktop space -





& Also leaves me with 8 50x1200mm strips & a useful square piece for my Store box.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 23, 2018)

i have a large heavy table in my van, supported by one leg and a rail and which sits between two bench seats. it is a chore sometimes, but in the main i like it because i write and sew and need the space for "computer, books, sewing stuff".  It can drop down to become a double bed if necessary -  which is why its fairly heavy.  During evenings when i don't want the table, i put it on the passenger seat - no problem.  For a long while i have thought of screwing a "table rail" onto the outside of the van, so that i could use the same table outside.   I also carry a small folding wooden  card-table which is not heavy which  fits in the lounge area, and i can use outside if i want. 

NZ -  i  like the creativity of your pull down table.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah I agree, a lot of ‘Occasional use’ Tables or Motorhome & Camping Tables Are Flimsy aren’t they.

The Ply I used is 18mm Hardwood Exterior Fair Faced Ply, What With the Continuous hinge on the Fixed End & With the Two Supporting legs on the ‘’Loose’ End makes it extremely stable & have done a good ‘Wobble Test’ (Who WAS that women in the Wheelbarrow on the Kenny Everate show ?) while in its Table orientation, THEN it tries to blend while in it’s Wall orientation -





(YESSS They are Screwed & Stuck On, & I need one more Picture to go under the Clock Wether station, But I kinda like it !.)

While in the ‘Bulkhead’ position it’s held in place by the Table Legs -


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 23, 2018)

dont use table at home only in the van


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh yeah it WASN'T Kenny Everett’s show,,,it was Ester Ranson Show that done the aforementioned ‘Wabble Test’



YouTube


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok, 
So as Terrential Rain has stopped play, I thought about making the new Bulkhead/Table addition to The Nest more,,,,,’Nestalishious’,,,,

So have given it a bit of a Tweak from -

To

& The Bulkhead a bit of a Tweak from -

To


----------



## REC (Apr 4, 2018)

Very smart! Is the patent pending?


----------



## wildebus (Apr 4, 2018)

I like the forward planning of converting the nest into a Submarine with this weather 

Or if not, what is the periscope-like silver pole between the front seats?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks REC,,
Maybe not for everyone BUT it kinda works to make everyday life aboard The Nest a bit more Practical.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2018)

My table was a bought and made to size with fold down leg which clips into a small floor socket,i can when finished remove the table in seconds and it locks into flush vertical wall brackets outside the loo.
the co is clearcutconversionsltd,all one word on ebay.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I like the forward planning of converting the nest into a Submarine with this weather
> 
> Or if not, what is the periscope-like silver pole between the front seats?



Lol lol,
That’s The Flue from ‘Nesty’ my Multi Fuel Stove-


----------



## wildebus (Apr 5, 2018)

Aha 

Here is another idea for you .. velcro plates to table. Then while table is in upright stowed position, plates will be prewarming near flue and nice and toasty when you drop the table ready to serve food.


I'm reading these table ideas with great interest as NEED a table (for Motor Caravan reclassification) within the next month. Thinking pole into floor between two front seats (which swivel), fixed offset on table top for max position flexibility, but that setup might wobble (and I HATE wobbly tables!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

I think that sometimes people don’t give enough thought to the Table Size, Shape, Ease of Deployment & Stowage, Actual Use, Location & Mountings to what is actually quite a big lump to have sitting around in THIER setting on the Motorhome/Van on a Daily basis Especially as a Livaboard & just resort to relying on a standard type that is readily available & accsepted as ‘A Table’.
It took me a YEAR to decide on what was going to be right for My Use On The Nest,,,,


----------



## wildebus (Apr 5, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I think that sometimes people don’t give enough thought to the Table Size, Shape, Ease of Deployment & Stowage, Actual Use, Location & Mountings to what is actually quite a big lump to have sitting around in THIER setting on the Motorhome/Van Especially as a Livaboard & just resort to relying on a standard type that is readily available & accsepted as ‘A Table’.
> It took me a YEAR to decide on what was going to be right for My Use On The Nest,,,,



You are quite right. On my T4 conversion I didn't want a table, but it is a requirement of reclassification, so no choice. I fitted ball-bearing slides to the worktop that covered the hob when not in use - so when I slid the worktop over to use the bulb, voilà... I had a table next to hob and over bench seat. Never actually used it like that but I could and thatsatisifed DVLA (and I had no extra clutter to carry in a a small van)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

That’s a GREAT solution!

I like Little Tweeks to bits n bobs that make life aboard more comfortable.


----------

